# Balochistan, Pakistan



## Indusriver (Feb 14, 2011)

All of these pics are from the pakistani section:

balochistan is the largest pakistani province by size:


----------



## Indusriver (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Indusriver (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Indusriver (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Indusriver (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

wow, what an amazing nature.


----------



## Indusriver (Feb 14, 2011)

^ balochistan lies where the indian subcontinent collided with the Iranian plateau, because of the collision, these wonderous features were created naturally

this map shows the elevation, and you can make out the collision of the two plates:


----------



## Indusriver (Feb 14, 2011)

Balochistan has a lot of gold in the rocks:


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

nice place and I'm guessing there might be lots of minerals there.
do you have some photos of street scenes with people?
I know the people there look different from the people in the south like Karachi.


----------



## Indusriver (Feb 14, 2011)

^ yeah the whole place is rich with minerals, still a lot needs to digged up though.

Balochistan is mostly a tribal province, people look tribal there, while in karachi they are more modern

some pics of how baloch look:


----------



## Indusriver (Feb 14, 2011)

oh btw, Karachi itself lies almost on the sindh/balochistan border, there is a lot baloch influence in Karachi:


----------



## bobyswan (Mar 15, 2011)

Pakistan’s largest province Balochistan with an area of 3,42,505 square kilometres is perhaps also the most striking. Baluchistan also has a fairly well-developed poultry and dairy industry. It is a land that is ruled autocratically by its feudal lords. Historically, it has been a loose tribal confederacy, which owed allegiance to the Persian emperor and the Afghan kings at different times in history. The ethnic origins of the Baloch set them distinctly apart from the peoples of the Indo Gangetic plains. Mostly desert with rugged hills and rocky mountains, the province also has fertile valleys having rich orchards and prosperous farms growing apples, grapes, peaches and apricots in abundance.


----------



## JuliaKhanam (Aug 25, 2010)

the ostridge so kindly inform me to which kind of ostridge farming and breeding to do in pakistan ,balochistan suggetion and methods for the ostridge plz give me iformation about it.





OLYMPIA TOWN CAR


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Shingar Wild Olive Forest in Zhob, Balochistan, Pakistan - February 2011
By SaffyH of flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarfrazh/5776390732/in/photostream/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

thank you for sharing beautiful images,


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balochistan,_Pakistan


----------



## Pakdubai (Nov 19, 2012)

it could be a huge tourist attraction, beautiful place


----------

